# Very annoying ad



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I do not block ads on TCF, but I'm about ready to start because of one particular ad.

There's a Panasonic TV ad that begins with a line of people in red and green shirts, and then starts flashing each shirt back and forth. Is there any way you guys could stop displaying this one ad, or tell your ad provider to fix it so that it's not so annoying?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention - I'll pass this on. Also, if you can capture a screenshot of the ad, that would be helpful as well.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Now, imagine the red and green swapping, rapidly.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

That does indeed look like a headache. 

We made some adjustments after your original report - are you still seeing this ad? If so, let me know.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm not seeing it as often, but it came up 3 or 4 times today, which is how I was able to get the screen capture.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks - I wasn't sure when you grabbed the screen cap. I'll have it investigated further, but it's good to hear it's becoming less frequent.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok - this should be fixed now. I'm not seeing it, but please let me know if it comes up again.


----------

